# Monitor NEC que no prende



## skynetronics (Sep 13, 2006)

Hola a todos...

Basicamente tengo dos consultas que hacerles estimados colegas...

1) Tengo un monitor NEC FE700+ que de un dia para otro dejo de encender, lo raro es que en mi casa no han habido cortes de energia ni nada por el estilo...
  El tema es que vagando por internet, le encontré el manual de servicio, por lo que ahi explican segun el diagnostico "No operation, power led off" es lo siguiente:

a) Check F101 (Fusible 3.15A * 250V) (El cual se encuentra en buen estado)

b) Check Q101 (Transistor MOSFET 2SK2545 o similar)

c) Check U101 (PWM KA3842A o similar)

Basándome segun lo explicado me encuentro diagnosticando el MOSFET, en el cual no se en que pin debo hacer la medicion (Gate, Source o Drain) asi como tampoco que valor aproximado deberia tener (Esto lo digo por si alguien ha visto algun monitor de este tipo en donde sepa algun valor de referencia)

Una pregunta algo relacionada con el tema es: 
¿Será ABSOLUTAMENTE necesario contar con un osciloscopio como para revisar un monitor y/o televisor?

Bueno ahora paso a la pregunta 2...

En la pagina http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probador-mosfet.htm
dan un circuito para diagnosticar correctamente un MOSFET...

¿Es importante para un tecnico contar con un circuito como el descrito en esa pagina?

Cabe destacar que este circuito lo armé, basandome en lo que explicaban ahi, pero mi duda es  ¿sera necesario mantener ese pulsador apretado bastante tiempo y que el led correspondiente al canal comienza a parpadear inmediatamente o transcurrido un tiempo x?

Esta pregunta tambien la hago pensando si alguno de uds lo habra armado y si lo usa frecuentemente para diagnosticar fugas o cortos en este tipo de transistores...

En fin, esperando la ayuda de todos me despido y pido disculpas por si hice muchas preguntas, pero para eso esta el foro 

Saludos desde Chile de un fiel seguidor de tan hermosa ciencia


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 13, 2006)

Yo no  lo tengo  por ahora pero mi experiencia me indica uqe lo mas normal es uqe al romperse se quede en corto o con fugas, o traducido al español, para hacer un vistazo rapido mide si con el tester en diodos, debe marcar entre la patilla del centro y una de los extremos 0.6 y el resto valores infinitos o muy altos, si da valores raritos como 0.2 o cosas similares miro alrededor por si hay alguna resistencia que me pueda influir  y lo desualdo para repetir la medida.


Lo primero que debes hacer es mirar si al tension de secundario, normalmente hay el led encendido pero el monitor no funciona.

Si hay tension de secundario, evidentemente desenchufas el aparato  cuantes hasta 20 y mides el transistor del transformadorr de mat que suele petar.

Si no hay tension de secundario pues ya saves donde mirar el primario.


Recomendaciones:

Al menos un minuto mirando la placa visualmente buscando piezas "raras", condensadores electroliticos  con la cabeza abollada, derrames, resistencia con el color de la pintura rara o agrietada, placa de circuito impreso con grietas, marronosa. condensadores de disco con acne...

hazte el invento de la lampara antes de conectar el monitor con un transistor nuevo coloca una lampara de unos 60-100W en serie con el monitor.

Si la averia persiste salvaras la pieza y la lampara se iluminara a toda mecha, pero si has acertado el monitor arrancara auenque no sea del todo estable, momento que lopodras color normalmente.

Para la prueba de la bombilla es aconsejade desconectar el degaus, si te fijas en la pantalla hay un "cable gordo/bobina" que va mediante un cablecito de la pantalla a la placa base muy cerca de la entrada de tension, lo desconectas sin miedo y te acuerdas donde iba. Si te olvidas de conectarlo veras que salen manchones en la pantalla, pero no pasa nada lo conectas y se iran igual que la ropa y el jabom.


----------



## Jonatan (Oct 23, 2020)

Hola saludos. Tengo una pregunta. Mi monitor nec se enciende y se apaga da la pantalla pero inmediatamente se apaga. Ya revise fusibles y todo esta bien. Que me pueden aconsejar?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 23, 2020)

Mira por aquí: *Monitores y tv  LCD - 2 segundos a negro*


----------

